# Unwanted. Story



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

wow thats really good, if you get it published i will definitely read it!!!!


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

Me too!!! want to read more!!!!


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

*Chapter Two- Six Years Later. * 

“So do you think they will like me?” Eli asked smiling over at her boyfriend.
“I think they will love you.” He replied with a smile, “I know I do.”
“I’m still hope I make a good first impression.” She told him as she looked back out the front of the car.
“You will.” He told her, “There is no need to worry.”
“I’m not the type of girl that you usually date though.” She said softly
“Eli just because you don’t come from a rich family doesn’t mean they won’t like you.” He paused, “We are almost there.”
Eli looked outside the window her heart started to race. She hadn’t been watching where they were going but now that she paid closer attention she realized they were right in the heart of horse country. 
“What did you say your parents did again?” She asked
“I don’t believe I’ve said.” He shrugged his shoulders, “They own some successful horse jumping farm.”
“What?” She asked her heart felt like it was going to beat out of her chest. “Horses?”
“You don’t like them?” He asked
“No I just.” She paused for a moment as her mind flashed to Parker’s screams. She shook her head, “I just don’t”
“It’s alright I’m not really in to the horse thing.” He shrugged his shoulders, “That was always my sisters thing growing up until she got married.” 
“Alright.” She said as she leaned back in her seat as they pulled up to a gate that opened once Hunter got them buzzed in. She couldn’t believe this place when she was sixteen she would have loved to have a place like this, to have kept Parker at a place like this. “Did you grow up here?” She asked taking in the sight of the long driveway that had horses in fields behind the fences. “This place is beautiful.”
“Yeah.” He said with a smile, “I did love it here a little different from the city.”
Eli looked over at him and smiled then turned to look out at the horses as they drove by some ran along the fences lines with the car. 

She had thought the six years she spent in the city would make her miss a horse farm less. She had thought she had succeeded, but now being on this farm she knew she missed it. It had been six long years since she had been on a horse farm, six years since she had seen a horse other then the carriage horses in central park. The car came to a stop outside a large old southern plantation house. As she got out and walked around the front of the car she could feel herself fighting her chin from dropping. 
“You like it?” Hunter asked.
“It’s beautiful it looks like a house out of a movie.” She said in awe. 
“Hunter!” An older woman’s voice called from the front door, “You’re home!” The woman hurried down the stairs and wrapped her arms around him.
“Hello mother.” He said as he hugged her back, when they separated he turned to Eli. “Mother this is Eli my fiancé.” 
“It’s so good to finally meet you Eli.” She said wrapping her in a hug as well.
“It’s good to meet you too.” 
“Well let’s go find your daddy.” She said with a smile 
“By the way Eli her names Annabelle.” Hunter said with a smile.
“I’m sorry honey where are my manners.” Annabelle said with a smile.
“Where is Dad anyways?” Hunter asked.
“He’s up at the barn told me to bring you up when you got here he just had to teach a few lessons.” She told him. 
“Mom why can’t we just go into the house and settle in?” Hunter asked, “Eli doesn’t want to see the barn.”
“I don’t mind.” The words jumped out of her mouth before she could stop them. 
“It’s settled then follow me.” His mother said with a smile and walked off in the direction of the barn. 
“You are going to regret that we will be in there forever.” Hunter said with a smile as he took her hand in his. 
Eli just smiled as her heart began to race again she was going into a horse barn for the first time in six years. She held on to Hunter’s hand he assumed she held it tight because she was afraid he knew nothing of her time with horses. He only knew the new her the city her. 
Once in the barn the familiar smell hit her she couldn’t help but smile, how she had missed it. 
“Hunter!” A loud voice boomed from the other side of a near by horse. 
“Dad.” He said with a smile as he walked over to him. 
“It’s good to see you son.” They shook hands, then his father turned to the horse, “What do you think of this new guy?”
“He looks like a horse to me dad.” Hunter said as he walked over to Eli and brought him over, “Dad this is Eli my fiancé, Eli this is my dad Monty.” 
“As in Monty Monroe?” She asked looking at Hunter then back at Monty
“Yeah?” Hunter looked at her confused, “Why?”
“I just I’ve heard your name before.” She said with a smile shaking his hand. She remembered how many times she dreamed of joining one of Monty Monroe’s clinics with Parker. Her old trainer had told her right before the accident she sent in an application to one of his clinics, but she never found out if she made it, after the accident she didn’t care anymore. 
“So what do you think of my new horse?” he asked.
“He’s beautiful.” She said glancing him over she could tell he had everything someone would look for in a horse. He was built like a dream he was perfection that only money could buy. “But does he have it his heart to jump?” She asked looking back to Monty. Something she had learned from Parker he wasn’t built like perfection the reason he jumped so well, the reason he seemed to float around the course was because of his will to jump. Just because a horse had all the correct conformation didn’t mean they would jump or at least do everything they could to keep a poll up. 
“Of course.” Monty said patting the horse. 
“Dad we are going to go into the house and get settled.” Hunter interrupted.
“Nonsense show your fiancé around the barn.” Monty said with a smile.
“Dad I don’t know any of the horses still here.” Hunter shook his head.
“Alright I will do it.” Monty said with a smile, “Follow me.” He held out his arm to her so she would grab on. Eli smiled and took his arm as he led her around the barn. 

All the horses in the barn was amazing she had dreamed of Monty Monroe’s farm and see his horses so many times and now here she was. Her dream was gone of ever riding again her mother had seen to that when she sold Parker. When they came to the last stall Monty didn’t introduce the horse instead he just smiled and looked at her, “And those are all the show horses we have between the boarders and my lesson horses.” 
“What about this one?” Eli looked at the horse carefully it looked so familiar to her. 
“Oh her.” Monty said, “My wife bought her, she felt bad for the mare.”
“What does she do?” Eli asked.
“Nothing.” Monty sighed, “Except waist money but she won’t let me get rid of her.”
Hunter walked up, “I remember when mom bought her.”
“She used to be a beautiful hunter she couldn’t be touched in the hunter ring.” Annabelle said as she walked up to the group, “I still think if someone actually worked with her she could be great again.” 
“Honey we have tried many times she’s just to spooked to angry.” Monty said shaking her head.
“What is her name again?” Hunter asked.
Eli didn’t know what came over her, but the moment Hunter asked the question she knew who the horse was and couldn’t stop the words from falling out of her mouth, “Impala.” She said softly.
“Yes.” Annabelle said looking at her surprised, “How did you know it isn’t on her stall?”
“I used to ride a little bit.” She said looking at them quickly. “And I used to see her around a bit.” 
“You did?” Hunter asked.
“Yeah.” She shook her head, “I mean when I was sixteen but I moved to the city and haven’t ridden since.” 
“You should try again since you guys will be here all summer.” Monty said smiling. 
“I don’t know.” Eli said slowly
“Maybe you can try working with Impala.” Annabelle said with a smile, “It would be so nice to see someone working with her.”
“I can’t.” Eli said as she walked away, she couldn’t work with another horse not again. 
“Eli!” Hunter called after her.
“Did we say something wrong?” Annabelle asked.
“I don’t know, just drop the horse thing maybe she quit for a reason.” Hunter told them shaking his head, “Not everyone’s life revolves around horses like you guys.”


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

love it!!!!


----------

